
Lions save girl from kidnappers (2005) - jabbawoki
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2005/jun/22/3?CMP=fb_gu
======
exikyut
This needs a (2005).

It's not canonically relevant to the story, but dating is traditional on HN,
and I think it's noteworthy to point out in any case that this happened 12
years ago.

(I saw the date in the URL first, but ^F turned it up on the far left of the
page too.)

~~~
jabbawoki
Thanks for that, changed it to note the date.

~~~
exikyut
Oh, cool!

------
aaron695
I'm not sure why you'd believe this story?

What are people reading this trying to find?

Obviously the lions wouldn't think twice at ripping her jugular out and
playing with her body as it bleed out.

Even if you believe the story as described, which is dubious, you don't have
enough information to see what really happened. They were keeping her to eat
later? Who knows, there's not enough info.

~~~
Grangar
>Stuart Williams, a wildlife expert with the rural development ministry, said
it was likely the girl had been saved because she was crying.

>"A young girl whimpering could be mistaken for the mewing sound from a lion
cub, which in turn could explain why [the lions] didn't eat her," he said.

Also:
[https://www.truthorfiction.com/lionsave/](https://www.truthorfiction.com/lionsave/)

~~~
aaron695
I'm more with they were hangin at to eat her that it mentions in the link.

The crying is a bit convoluted, lions surely know a cub from a human. Plus I
doubt the crying sounds the same to a lion.

These fairy tales that come out of Africa are like Grimm's Fairy tales I
guess, but having the BBC report on them....

How many girls were not saved by mystical lions....

~~~
foxyv
Be an interesting way to find out that human babies evolved to sound like lion
babies to scare off predators. ^_^

